
Man spraypaints Twitter office sidewalk with abusive tweets it refuses to delete - augustocallejas
http://boingboing.net/2017/08/07/man-spraypaints-twitter-office.html
======
AndrewCHM
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzMTBINlLFU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzMTBINlLFU)
might as well link to the primary source

Doing this with temporary "paint" too.

Seems pretty neat way of conveying a viewpoint to a company (bringing the
stuff to the humans, instead of letting the response go through the corporate
filter)

~~~
mbfg
Interesting to see what the apparent reaction was. In america, i think the guy
would have been locked up and charged a huge fine.

~~~
caiob
Well, he should. He's a vandal (no pun intended).

------
klondike_
Twitter should continue to respect free speech, as long as it doesn't involve
directly threatening tweets. Without it, Twitter wouldn't be as popular as it
is.

People respect being able to directly confront prominent people in the world
on an equal footing, without instantly being shut down if their comment is
deemed too controversial.

Censoring these ideas doesn't make them go away. Leaving them up and allowing
the community to debate might even change a person's mind for the better.

~~~
thinkfurther
> as long as it doesn't involve directly threatening tweets.

Define "direct". Also, do you even speak German? What's there to _debate_
about starting to gas Jews again, and other such crap? This doesn't have shit
to do with ideas, this has to do with fucked up childhoods or brain chemistry
or both. Doesn't make them more victims than their actual victims.

> without instantly being shut down if their comment is deemed too
> controversial.

What? People block each other at the drop of a hat, and Twitter not censoring
it doesn't change that, it's not something they can help. So you gain nothing,
because the bottleneck is people being uptight about actual ideas (and
screaming "Judenschwein" is just _another_ , much worse form of being afraid
of thought) which they already are -- and you lose not letting Nazis rampage
free, using the tools of people they would prefer to kill for being too
intelligent or not fucked up enough.

